# Weekend Fishing / Electric Lake



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Went fishing this weekend to Huntington. After an hour drive it was very dissapointing to see how windy the lake was. White caps everywhere. So I drove just a titch further and fished a nice calm area of Cleveland Res. No fish were biting so I picked back up to see if things had calmed down at Huntington. It was still pretty bad so I headed over to Electric Lake and NAILED them! The whole lake was glass and as far as I could tell I was the only person on the lake. I had about an hour before dark and caught fish after fish.




























Sorry the pictures sucked so bad. I left my camera at home and only had my cell phone. That on top of it getting dark outside didn't help.

BTW, there's an opportunity open to anyone that is interested right now through my work if anyone wants a free dinner and $50. PM if you have any questions or just check out this link.

https://new.qualtrics.com/SE?SID=SV_cu3TLpGFg0oOGP2&SVID=Prod

Thanks to all those who gave me info on how to keep my feet warm. The wool socks helped out a ton and I didn't freeze this time out in my tube!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Love E-lake good to see the report, I filled out the survey we will see if I am worthy!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like good times right there. Great lookin fish, Electric Lake is one of those lakes on my to fish list... maybe this weekend...


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty cutts, man. Sounds like you found where they all hang out.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice lookin fish man!!! It's always nice when you can get out and kill 'em. And I was going to look at that link of yours, but who wants free dinner and $50? I know I sure as hell don't. :wink:


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

J-bass said:


> Nice lookin fish man!!! It's always nice when you can get out and kill 'em. And I was going to look at that link of yours, but who wants free dinner and $50? I know I sure as hell don't. :wink:


Haha yeah free dinner and $50 is the WORST! Lol, there's still plenty of spots open if anyone else wants to hope on it. A lot of people are signing up with their wives so they can get $100. It's always good to have a little Christmas cash handy.

BTW, how long do you all think until the lakes up fairview canyon have ice? Huntington, Electric Lake, etc.? I hope I can get back that way a few times before the ice and mountains of snow hit.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Your saying I can score two free dinners and $100? Well you might as well kick me in the jimmy.


----------

